# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Коротко о себе:

## Irina

*Я 
1. горжусь...
2. ценю...
3. ненавижу...
4. смогу простить...*

----------


## Alex

> *Я 
> 1. горжусь...
> 2. ценю...
> 3. ненавижу...
> 4. смогу простить...*


1. горжусь друзьями 
2. ценю верность
3. ненавижу предательство
4. смогу простить  обиду

----------


## Irina

Я
горжусь своими родителями и достигнутыми целями
ценю искренность, прямоту, заботу
ненавижу предательство и безразличие
смогу простить всё если это искреннее раскаяние.

----------


## fIzdrin

я знаю,что я себя почти не знаю и каждый раз себя я открываю)

----------


## Banderlogen

1. горжусь всем подряд
2. ценю то, чем горжусь
3. ненавижу то, что не ценю
4. смогу простить за то, что неавижу

----------


## Akasey

Я
1. горжусь *сыном*
2. ценю *мою верную спутницу, друзей и дружбу*
3. ненавижу *ложь, лицемерие*
4. смогу простить... *ложь... хз, в зависимости от обстоятельств*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Я
1. горжусь, что я принадлежу Богу. 
2. ценю искренность, верность.
3. ненавижу ложь и цинизм.
4. смогу простить многое, к сожалению не всё...
__________________

----------


## Asteriks

> я знаю,что я себя почти не знаю и каждый раз себя я открываю)


Аналогично. 455464g:

----------


## Femida

Я 
1. горжусь...своей родиной
2. ценю...дружбу
3. ненавижу...иногда, себя
4. смогу простить...все, кроме предательства

----------


## ПаранойА

Горжусь семье своей огромной, нашим отношением к друг другу
Ценю искренность и правдивость
Ненавижу льстецов и ложь
Смогу простить всё

----------

